# Raleigh bikes or not?



## marius.suiram (Oct 20, 2017)

I did not see the bikes in person, but what is your opinion?
Are these a Raleigh (left in the back) and a Rudge (right)?
How much are these worth?
Only one picture...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 20, 2017)

I think you have a good eye there. I'd say a standard frame Raleigh Sports to the left and a short frame Rudge DL-1 to the right. Both look decent - the Rudge a bit better condition. The Rudge might be an "export" model - meaning it has a few differences with US and UK spec standard DL-1s.


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks.
The asking price is 200$ for each. Too much to invest at the end of the season.


----------



## sam (Oct 22, 2017)

I believe the Raleigh may be a super B model rather than the sport.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 29, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> I think you have a good eye there. I'd say a standard frame Raleigh Sports to the left and a short frame Rudge DL-1 to the right. Both look decent - the Rudge a bit better condition. The Rudge might be an "export" model - meaning it has a few differences with US and UK spec standard DL-1s.




$200 for the DL-1 in that condition with a headlight is a steal. Older Raleigh Sports, with the enclosed chain guard, is a good price also if the paint cleans up nicely..


----------

